# Any sites without ID verification? When withdraw



## john227 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey guys do you know any betting sport sites who dont ask for ID, Documents and more when withdrawing, It doesnt feel good to send documents here in internet so that's why i dont like it any sites??


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 26, 2016)

Every bookmaker makes verification before you can withdraw. Without it, they can not guarantee your safety. I would stay away from bookmakers that do not require verification. All of the reputable online sportsbooks will ask you to provide documents. The reason for this is, if your credit card got stolen- someone can use it on a website like this and cause you great losses.


----------



## Drea777 (Mar 29, 2016)

Did you try to use a broker? I and my friends use betibc they give acounts for 6 bookies - exchange and sportsbook and there is no need to send any docum. B-cause to withdraw from a bookie directly without verification it is not possible anyway.


----------



## Carlonsins (Nov 14, 2017)

john227 said:


> Hey guys do you know any betting sport sites who dont ask for ID, Documents and more when withdrawing, It doesnt feel good to send documents here in internet so that's why i dont like it any sites??



Sorry, brother, I don't think that any betting website offers you online gambling without id verification it's  necessary to process you should understand this and if you don't show the id and then how they trust you and give you a winning prize. Hope you'll understand why verification is required.


----------



## Affko (Nov 24, 2017)

yeah, ID verification is normal for gambling sites. Do yo want safe gambling? Be ready to do this step with verification your person.


----------



## shaw.wesley (Feb 21, 2018)

I think it is better to play at casinos with ID verification


----------



## Arlen Joshua (Feb 22, 2018)

john227 said:


> Hey guys do you know any betting sport sites who dont ask for ID, Documents and more when withdrawing, It doesnt feel good to send documents here in internet so that's why i dont like it any sites??



You could try at SV. I have an account from a while but don't remember exactly.


----------



## SmartBettingGuide (Apr 5, 2018)

The idea behing the verification is a legal matter. Simply, you have prove that you are old enough to gamble. Any way, with an ID only you cannot do much (if you are afraid of being hacked or smth).

Although the author of the topic does not seem to be here.


----------



## Simon Goodwin (Apr 11, 2018)

Agree with comments above, any legit site will ask for ID to protect both players and themselves. I personally play SkyBet and PlayOJO and both these sites confirm age before you can do anything, especially withdraw funds!


----------



## Nacimento14 (May 15, 2018)

If there is any you will be able to deposit but no to withdraw so... please don't


----------



## msvykute99 (May 25, 2018)

Probably no bro -.-


----------



## Betting Forum (Dec 8, 2018)

Even if there is bookmaker like this I wouldn't recommend it. Why? Because if they are breaking fundamental rule like this what about other rules like paying winners? It's a big no, stick to well regulated bookmakers such as bet365 and betfair.


----------



## Betting Forum (May 26, 2020)

Hey guys! Small update about no verification betting sites. There are several of them. They're not illegal and don't break the law. These bookmakers are using special technologies that provide automatic verification:

*Pay N' Play (Trustly)* - it's a platform linked to Bank ID so you can bet there even without an account. All you need is to provide a special code and you're good to go. The only drawback that it's available only for punters from Sweden, Finnland, Germany and Estonia.
*Crypto/BTC Only platforms* - these operators are focused only on transactions with cryptocurrencies. It means that your deposits are gonna be instant and no KYC documents needed. It usually works for Aussies and Americans.
*Operators with Certain Limits* - there are some bookies found on CasinoGap.org and NonStopCasino.org that allow to deposit and withdraw the funds without submitting the documents. Usually, up to $500-$1k. These betting websites are popular in the United Kingdom and Sweden where official regulators have tough rules so punters are looking for ways around.


----------



## Dutchbet (Jun 1, 2020)

There are also Bitcoin casinos where you can withdraw anonymously. Only I would do very good research first whether such a casino is really trusted.


----------



## palgold (Jun 10, 2020)

Nitrogen and Cloudbet don't require verification, I think there are a lot more. Check this:









						What are some betting pages that don't require verification?
					

Answer (1 of 4): Avoid betting pages that dont require verification. Chances are something is not correct with them




					www.quora.com
				











						Betting Sites That Don't Check Age
					

Bookmakers that don't ask for ID ⚡ Online betting sites that don't require ID ⭐️ Play instantly at the best bookies with no age restrictions




					azbookmakers.com


----------



## Gonzati (Jun 10, 2020)

If you find a bookmaker that don't require KYC, then don't put your money there, if you think they trust you is because they are fooling you.
Regarding Trustly, they have you verified directly from your bank, so somehow you have been verified, but if you just don't want to send your documents over the internet, that is a good solution but you don't get that every where.
Regarding Crypto, the transaction don't require identification but the bookmaker is not going to give you the funds if they don't know who you are. If they do and get caught they get big fine by the regulators. Casinos Bonus AUS


----------



## palgold (Jun 11, 2020)

Gonzati said:


> If you find a bookmaker that don't require KYC, then don't put your money there, if you think they trust you is because they are fooling you.
> Regarding Trustly, they have you verified directly from your bank, so somehow you have been verified, but if you just don't want to send your documents over the internet, that is a good solution but you don't get that every where.
> Regarding Crypto, the transaction don't require identification but the bookmaker is not going to give you the funds if they don't know who you are. If they do and get caught they get big fine by the regulators. Casinos Bonus AUS


check nitrogen, they can't request any documents since you don't share any personal data over there... I have a personal experience at nitrogen and it goes quite fast, I mean the deposits and payouts, I got an account from 2 years and I've never sent any personal docs. So, yes there are bookies that don't check age and don't require verification...


----------



## Gonzati (Jun 11, 2020)

palgold said:


> check nitrogen, they can't request any documents since you don't share any personal data over there... I have a personal experience at nitrogen and it goes quite fast, I mean the deposits and payouts, I got an account from 2 years and I've never sent any personal docs. So, yes there are bookies that don't check age and don't require verification...


The fact that you have an account doesn't mean that is safe to play there. All I can tell you, and I have experience in this, is very simple, try to get big winnings and cashout and then we can talk.
Most of these platforms that advantage of you being anonymous, no track that is you so nothing to complain about.


----------



## UnaAllan (Jul 7, 2020)

if there is no verification on the sites, then I see no reason to play there because there will most likely be problems with the withdrawal of money


----------



## UnaAllan (Jul 19, 2020)

Actually this is a cool idea and it seems to me that it should be introduced in many online services, but I don’t think a ID verification will be helpful for the ones who lose. But even so, I never heard about any case of someone's casino account being hacked or to be stolen. This is not a problem for the casino players. The main problem is finding what works for you and being good at it. That's the only way to make money from casino games. But people don't realize that, and they give up easily - at their first loss. I have been playing gambling for a very long time and I have already come a pretty long way !!!


----------



## ken (Jul 19, 2020)

john227 said:


> Hey guys do you know any betting sport sites who dont ask for ID, Documents and more when withdrawing, It doesnt feel good to send documents here in internet so that's why i dont like it any sites??



Hi John, if you find a bookmaker/betting agent who does not accept verification documents or what is often known as kyc prior to withdrawal then you should be careful! Serious and licenced bookies/brokers always ask for verification, just to be sure the person requesting the withdrawal is the actual owner of the account. If you need any recommendation, for sportsbooks I'll advice pinnacl, for exchanges I'll recommend Orbit, and for agents I'll recommend asianco & bet-ibc. These are the sure bookies & agents!


----------



## BET-IBC1 (Jan 10, 2021)

john227 said:


> Hey guys do you know any betting sport sites who dont ask for ID, Documents and more when withdrawing, It doesnt feel good to send documents here in internet so that's why i dont like it any sites??


Hello John227, although your question may seem from long ago, we at BET-IBC would like to reply to it.

Always avoid sites who do not require some sort of verification prior to your withdrawal. 

Know Your Customer (KYC) is very important, as it's the only way a bookmaker can be sure the person requesting the withdrawal is the actual owner of that account. The documents required at this stage are often very basic and readily available and may include: ID card/passport copies, utility bills, and/or bank statements not dating from more than 3 months. The utility bill is often for proof of location, while the ID card/passport is for proof of identity. 

We recommend always having these documents ready and available even prior to making any deposit with a bookmaker, and more so with a betting agent, as this can be requested at any given time.

In case you have any question(s) related to this or any other betting-related query, please join us on live-chat www.bet-ibc.com or via email : support@bet-ibc.com and we will gladly help you further.


----------



## sonyvaio (Mar 18, 2021)

Stake has an optional KYC you can play and withdraw without ever having to verify


----------

